# Unseasonal Cheer



## EN Publishing (Oct 22, 2021)

Awfully Apocalyptic News​
We've been talking about our exceedingly popular Level Up: Advanced 5E game and associated kickstarter recently but that doesn't mean we've forgotten about our other game lines! Prime your engines and sharpen your sword blades, it's time to check in on the Awfully Cheerful Engine! and two of its slated sourcebooks.





If you are reading this and are wondering what all this cheerfulness is about, we've covered some of the basics of the game in previous blogs. But to summarise neatly, ACE! is an _extremely_ lightweight ttrpg system that places emphasis on fun and tongue-in-cheek scenes over mechanics and serious themes. On top of that, the core rulebook and subsequent sourcebooks are presented in a comic-book sized format, with each sourcebook offering some an entire adventure and some unique, flavourful twists that serve as an homage to films and settings that we all know and love.

To date, we have Spirits of Manhattan, Montana Drones and the Raiders of the Cutty Sark, Beam Me Up and Strange Science already available in our store... but what's next on the horizon? Well, we can finally reveal the covers for the next two titles (previously announced on the successful kickstarter campaign).

First up, strap on your chain mail and fill up with some guzzoline... we're heading to the post-apocalypse with Domes of Thunder!




Written by the experienced road warrior, Walt Ciechanowski, this crazy campaign promises plenty of vehicular mayhem and outlandish hairstyles!

And if you survive the post-apocalypse, its time to head out into the cosmos and get caught up in the strands of Webworld with Orcs & Oubliettes.




Written by our very own Marc Langworthy as something of a love letter to the world's most popular fantasy rpg and a certain disc-shaped world, Orcs & Oubliettes offers plenty of opportunity to delve into dungeons, battle dragons and delve into the mysteries of the city known as Heq-Moreveg.

We will make sure to delve beyond the covers of each book as they release, so stay tuned for more news! Especially as we have even more sourebooks in the plan beyond these!


----------

